# Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen



## gismowolf (14. August 2004)

Diese SMS-Mitteilung erreichte mein Handy heute um 15 Uhr 04!! #r   #r   #r 
Absender : löti !!  #6  
Meine besten Glückwünsche zu diesem Fang!! #g   #g   #g  #h 

Leute,ich kann Euch nur sagen,fährt zu Euren Wallerlöchern und fischt,denn heute muß ein ganz besonderer Beißtag sein!! #:   #:   #: 

Die Boardis ouzo und Huchenalex sind auf dem Weg zu löti,auch Ihnen wünsche ich ein besonderes PH,vielleicht können auch sie noch einen 
Waller auf die Schuppen legen!!


----------



## acker_666 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Mit 160cm / 30 kg. Das muss ein fettes Teil sein.
 Meiner hatte mit 130 cm gerade mal 14 kg und war nicht dünn.


----------



## totentanz (14. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Glückwunsch zum gefangen U-Boot !! Lasst ihn Euch schmecken ))


----------



## gismowolf (14. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Hi acker 666!
Die ca.30 kg sind eine C I R K A - Angabe,=geschätzt,weil die Waage nur 20kg anzeigt!
Es kann natürlich sein,daß er vielleicht nur 28 oder 29 kg hat.Wir werden es genau erfahren,wenn löti seinen Bericht in`s Board gibt!!:m


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

mannnnnnnnnnn ....

Gerade hat mir mein Kumpel zum Walleransitz abgesagt...

@Schwammerlförster
das ist seelische Grausamkeit, was du hier machst


----------



## gismowolf (14. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Hi Franzl!
Ich werde jetzt hier noch den Marillenkuchen verdrücken,den mir meine Grete mit 
Kaffee aufgetischt hat und dann gehe ich an die Ager fischen!!  #:  :q Und wenn nichts beißt,fang ich mir zumindest ein paar Krebse,aber ich halt`s jetzt hier nicht mehr aus!!! #w
@Franz 16 - Nachtrag am 15.08.04
die zwei Forellen und ein paar Krebse - der nächste Festschmaus ist garantiert!! :m


----------



## sebastian (14. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

wow super !! respekt !

aber nochmal wiegen der is sicher schwerer das muss ja echt ein riesen Teil sein ! wow !


----------



## löti (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

hallo leute!

soeben bin ich von unserer (oizo, huchenalex und meine wenigkeit) session zurückgekommen. 

ergebnis:

7 waller (160cm, 125cm, 110cm, 2x ca. 100cm, 80cm, 70cm)
1 zander (50cm)

so jetzt werde ich mal eine mütze voll schlaf nehmen ... ausführlicher bericht mit bildern folgt später

ciao
löti


----------



## Supporter (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Bilder bitte...........


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Griass Eich..

Muss scho sagen, so a Fischerei wie letzte Nacht, da wird sogar einem eingefleischten Spinn- und Flugangler wie mir das „Ansitzen“ alles andere als fad.. 

Leider war ich ja noch ned dabei, als der Wolferl seinen Methusalem gefangen hat, aber gesehen hab ich ihn zumindest noch.. Räääääspeckt 

War a echt tolles Erlebnis, mal in eine völlig andere fischereiliche „Disziplin“ hineinzuschnuppern.. starkes Zeug, brutale Drills und große Fische.. genau dem Alex sein Ding 
 ...und dann sogar selbst einen Wels zu fangen.. na ja, ansich warens sogar 3 


@löti: hast an Huchendrill gut bei mir 


Grüße,
Alex


----------



## gismowolf (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Hi löti!!
Schlaf schnell,damit wir Deinen genauen Bericht und Deine Fotos bald sehen können!!
Das war ja ein enorm guter Beißtag bzw.eine enorm gute Beißnacht!!Dein neues Avatar
sagt ja schon sehr viel aus!
Gratulation zu Euren Fängen!! #r #g #r #g #r #g #r #g #r


----------



## löti (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

hallo leute!

jetzt ist es so weit - meine berichte folgen. ich hab mir überlegt, 2 berichte zu schreiben. einen über mein monster und die restlichen fänge auch in einen eigenen.

ausserdem möchte ich mich beim gesamten anglerboard bedanken, da ich/wir diese fänge nie ohne die tips und tricks (montagen, ...) gemacht hätten!!!


----------



## rob (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

servus burschen!!!
petri euch allen und danke für die sms...das war ja ein geiler live report.
altenwörth spezimenhunterteam meldet auf boje 2 welse gefangen und 2 bisse versiebt.
einmal 1,10 meter und 8 kilos und dann einmal mit 1,25 meter und knappe 11 kilos.
fotos und kurzbericht gibt es wenn ich wieder am leben bin....ok eventuell ein foto noch
super burschen bei uns geht was...wir müssen bald ein welstreffen veranstallten....nächste woche?? schau mer mal......#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

gratuliere löti und vollen #r  zu deinen wallern, war selber an der donau auf wels unterwegs dieses weekend nur musste ich zusammenpacken am samstag gegen 22:30 weil ich sonst mit dem starken westwind davon geflogen wäre , verdammt rob hat auch prächtig gefangen glückwunsch auch an dich#6 , was war das für ein geiles waller wetter.....#h mfg.


----------



## löti (15. August 2004)

*der riese - 160cm ca. 30kg*

eigentlich wollte ich gestern ja zum boardie huchenalex fahren und mit ihm ein bisserl forellen fischen gehen. aber nach dem ich letzten donnerstag - am see der fischerrunde meines vaters - 5 bisse innerhalb von 2 stunden auf der bojenmontage verzeichnen konnte, disponierten alex und ich kurzerhand um und machten uns eine session am see aus.
nach dem mich die boardies gismowolf und rob auf die knochenmontage hingewiesen haben, ging ich der sache hier im board nach und bastelte mir am freitag noch 3 stück. alles gut vorbereitet ging es dann gestern um ca. 12:00 los richtung see. da alex und andi (oizo) erst später zeit hatten, legte ich bewaffnet mit meiner freundin alleine los.
zuerst wurde die neue rute gut platziert und mit knochenmontage bestückt. bei meiner 2ten schweren rute musste ich leider letzten donnerstag feststellen, das die schnur durchrutscht. also alles runter, eine wicklung abdeckband untergelegt und alles wieder aufgewickelt => danke an meine freundin, die diesen job ausgezeichnet erledigt hat. wärend der zeit konnte ich meine bojenmontage vorbereiten. 180gr pose auf 4,5m tiefe bei einer wassertiefe von 11m - köder tauwurmbündel auf 5/0er haken. als alles soweit vorbereitet war, ging es mit dem boot zur boje, die ca. 80m vom ufer entfernt gesetzt ist. 
am ufer angekommen, musste ich leider feststellen, das meine beiden neuen brandungsrutenhalter schrott sind  :e . ich fummelte noch mit der rute rum, als sich alex per telefon meldete. also in einer hand die rute und in der anderen das telefon - die pose immer anvisiert. als ich so mit alex sprach, ging plötzlich die pose unter und es stellte sich mords zug auf meiner rute ein. schnell beendete ich das gespräch mit alex und setzte einen knackigen anhieb.

und der anhieb saß!

ich spürte ganz guten wiederstand doch konnte ich den fisch relativ schnell zum ufer befördern - also etwas kleineres. doch in ufernähe konnte ich das teil nicht heben. uuups der gibt ja plötzlich gas, also doch kein allzu kleiner fisch. ich hatte mühe die frontbremse so schnell aufzufummeln. da nichts in meinem system unter 35kg tragkraft liegt, konnte ich ihm ganz gut paroli bieten. ist schon ein saugeiles gefühl, wenn man so richtig dagegen halten kann. also langsam konnte ich ihn etwas heben, was immer wieder von starken fluchten begleitet war. dann war auch erstmals die pose zu sehen - also noch ca 4,5m. wenig später hatte ich das ungeheuer das erste mal an der oberfläche - wels ein ganz dicker brocken. nach gut 10min drill gab ich ihm das erste mal einen leichten klaps auf den kopf (grüsse an pogu und rob) damit sich der wels an berührung gewöhnt. das gefiel ihm natürlich gar nicht und er mobilisierte noch mal seine letzten kräfte. doch kurze zeit später hatte ich ihn per wallergriff gelandet. das erste foto ist mit 14:45 gespeichert.






die freude war riesig - sofort gab ich die fangmeldung an meinen vater und an die boardies weiter. 






etwas später trafen dann michi und wolfi (boardies michlmair und woif) mit einer kiste bier ein (danke an die edlen spender). als dann auch noch alex und andi da waren, stand einer richtigen fischtaufe  #g  nichts mehr im wege.

hier noch ein paar eindrücke meines baby's:














das messen ergab genau 160cm. meine zugwaage geht leider nur bis 20kg und da lag noch ungefähr ein drittel vom fisch auf dem boden - daher wird er auf ca. 30kg geschätzt.

nach ca. 2 stunden fischtaufe ging es dann wieder ernsthaft zur sache. was der kommende bericht noch zeigen wird.


----------



## löti (15. August 2004)

*und so ging es weiter ...*

als wir zu acht die kiste bier endlich leer hatten, bekamen wir wieder hunger auf harte drills!

beim konrollieren der köder stellte sich heraus, das wir etwas sehr nachlässig waren - mit leeren hacken kann man nichts fangen. also alles wieder frisch angeködert und raus ins wasser. als es dann bald langsam dunkel wurde, beschloss andi (alias oizo) den gummifisch zu baden. was ihm auch promt einen zander mit 50cm bescheren sollte










alex und ich hatter vereinbart, das ich ihm meine rute mit knochenmontage zur verfügung stelle. alle (inklusive mir) waren etwas skeptisch gegenüber dem knochen. da liegt ein blei in ca. 8-13m tiefe, die schnur geht dann wieder senkrecht an die oberfläche und dann wieder 2m nach unten - wie sollte da der anhieb sitzen? aber das wird sich noch herausstellen.

um ca. 21:22 konnte ich dann auf boje folgenden fisch landen - immer noch in wassertiefe 4,5m










und etwas später einen nicht dokumentierten fisch der selben grösse.

jetzt kam die zeit von alex. biss auf knochen, der anhieb saß (als alter huchenprofi) doch leider war der karabiner des knochens offen. so sahen wir den fisch mit dem knochen am see herumschwimmen. flugs ins boot - den fisch mit der hand gelandet - ca. 100cm. wieder alles neu angeködert und auf die lauer gelegt.
um 23:43 konnte dann alex auf dem knochen diesen fisch - diesmal korrekt - landen - 110cm nicht gewogen


















als ich dann um ca. 01:00 bei der am see campierenden feuerwehr etwas trinkbares besorgte, fing alex noch auf meiner boje einen waller mit 1,25cm. das foto sollte noch von andi nachgeliefert werden. allerdings hab ich den fisch gehalten, da sich alex nicht vollsabbern wollte - und ich sah ohnehin schon aus wie sau.
dann verließ uns alle ein wenig die kraft und die fische die beisslaune. ich war jedoch kurz vor sonnenaufgang als einziger wieder aktiv und hab noch ein bisserl gufi baden gespielt - ohne erfolg. hatte dann aber noch einen biss auf boje. ein ca. 80cm wels hat die 180gr pose abtauchen lassen als hätte es ihm sein grossvater gelernt. auch diesen hab ich undokumentiert wieder ins wasser entlassen.

resümee:

- die knochenmontage hat trotz unserer bedenken bestens funktioniert. wir hatten nicht einen aussteiger dabei
- unter tags dürfte etwas mehr wassertiefe nicht schaden. was aber leider nur auf boje möglich ist.
- andi blieb zwar sein erster wels noch verwehrt, aber das werden wir schon richten 
- auch huchenfischer können welsgeil sein
- 7 welse 160cm/30kg - 125cm/12kg - 110cm - 2xca 100cm - 90cm - 80cm
- 1 zander 50cm

grüsse
löti


----------



## BigBen (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Super wirklich schöne Welse #r  

MfG

Ben


----------



## Zanderkisser (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

#r Absolut geile Fische und toller Bericht!!!!!

Muß ne geile Welsnacht gewesen sein,da a Kumpel auch erfolgreich war!!
(Waller mit 1,15 m)


----------



## Knobbes (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Tommy-Boy (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Gratuliere! Super Welse, und ein echt netter Bericht! 

Mensch, irgendwann will ich auch mal 'nen Waller fangen, ich angle zwar schon seit fast 25 Jahren, aber ein Wels ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht vergönnt gewesen!

Petri
Tom


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

#r#r#r
 Congratulations !!!!!!!
 Werde meine Versuche dieses Jahr endlich noch meinen ersten Wels zu fangen nur garantiert noch steigern !!!!   #4


----------



## posengucker (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Hallo,

herzliche Gratulation zu den tollen Fängen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Albatros (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und auch die Fotos können sich sehen lassen #6


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Host fein gmocht, Woiferl.. des fischen sowieso, und der Bericht natürlich a.....  

Paß nur auf, dass ned nu wer sein ordentlichen Wohnsitz bei Dir am See anmeldet


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

ja, da schau her 

diue Ösis zeigen´s uns mal wieder gewaltig  

@Huchenalex,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, und natürlich ein gewaltiges Petri Heil


----------



## Ossipeter (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Super, wie ihr das gemacht  habt! Geiler Bericht mit tollen Bildern!


----------



## OIZO (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Bisschen spät aber doch!!!

War wirklich ein tolles Erlebnis diese WALLERNACHT. Hab zwar leider keinen erwischt, aber ich hatte trotzdem Riesenfreude über die Fänge von Löti und Alex. Naja, ganz leer bin ich ja auch nicht ausgegangen, hab ja einen idealen 2-Portionen Zander, den ich und meine Freundin gerade verspeist haben, erwischt.

So und jetzt zu den Bildern
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## OIZO (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Weitere Bilder
Zander fertig zum Verspeisen!!!


----------



## OIZO (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

und weiter...


----------



## OIZO (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

und noch ein paar mit dem 125cm Waller den Alex fing!


----------



## löti (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

danke herr oizo für das reinstellen der bilder!


----------



## löti (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

@huchenalex: das wär doch die richtige sommerdisziplin für dich - bis die huchensaison wieder beginnt! das angebot vom huchendrill wär natürlich schon a feine soch  :z


----------



## Enny (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Glückwunsch an Euch , echt der Hammer was ich da gesehen haben und der Bericht ist auch Klasse  #6


----------



## acker_666 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

#rNeidlos !#r


----------



## Woif (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Hallo löti, oizo, alex und Co.!

Na da ist es aber noch rundgegangen nachdem wir weg waren! #r und petri an alle fänger. Nur dass michi eine kiste bier mitgebracht hat war vielleicht ein fehler, sonst hättet ihr vielleicht das duzend auch noch vollgemacht  .

Bin schon gespannt was du heuer noch alles rausziehst aus dem wallerloch löti...


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

naja - ein bis 2 mal werde ich heuer sicher noch dort campieren. aber in der donau bei linz sollen schon waller gesichtet und gedrillt worden sein, die jenseits der 50kg marke liegen. da werden der oizo und ich mal einen angriff starten!  :m


----------



## Helmet (17. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

auf was für an See wartsn Fischn?

bei uns am Neusiedlersee war ich vor ca. 2 Wochen auch Nachtfischn (Aale und Karpfen wollten wir fangen) und wir ham mit Grundmontage auf Wurm 4 Welse gfangen!  natürlich echte Aquariumgrößen von 2 x 15 cm, 1 x 20 cm und 1 x 60 cm! Aber das komische is wir ham auf Wurm mehr Welse als Aale gefangen!

Ich bin nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder am Wasser dann gehts mit Fischfetzen auf Räuber


----------



## rob (17. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

super bericht löti!!
hatte eben erst die zeit zu lesen.das war eine nacht,was?
wir haben am knochen nur so komische zupfer gehabt.die hatten zu folge das die tintinger ohne beine waren.
komisch den der tauwurm bei uns blieb unberührt von kleinzeugs.es wäre schön gewesen einen richtigen biss auf den knochen zu haben.find die montage auch sehr zweckmässig.der werner hat sie aber mit dem boot ausgelegt.das spart nerven und du kannst mit dem bleigewicht voll raufgehen,damit der anschlag auch richtig zieht.auf der boje haben wir ja 2 bisse versiebt.einmal der werner zu oft angeschlagen..der ist schon gesessen und einmal ich ins leere geschlagen.bei der kontrolle war am vorfach vom haken weg eine 20 cm lange schleimspur.der hat eventuell mit dem schwanz draufgeschlagen und dann gebissen.leider nicht gehängt.alle fische haben uns beim biss die reissleine gesprengt(0,23) und sind abgezogen.komisch,wenn du mit der rute nur so versuchst die leine zu brechen,brauchst du sehr viel kraft und beim reissen hat es uns die bojen 5 meter zu uns geworfen
würde mich freuen wenn wir bald gemeinsam alle mal auf wels fischen!!!
komm nach aw von sa bis so? ich bin ab fr dort.#h

p.s. huchenalex du bist a wüda hund;petri,oida)


----------



## Slayer (17. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

boah! *staun* was fürn geiler angeltag! glückwunsch! #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Na dann mal meine Gratulation zu dieser geilen Wallernacht. #6  #r 

@ Löti

Es ist schon ein geiles Gefühl wenn der Tanz am Ufer erstmal richtig beginnt.
Erst kurz vor dem Ufer werden sie so richtig agiel und zeigen ihre wahren Kräfte.
Viele verlieren ihren Waller weil sie denken jetzt hab ich ihn und wollen ihn sofort landen.Ihr habt es richtig getan und ihm erstmal einen Klaps gegeben damit er noch einmal seine Kräfte zeigen kann.
Dein Waller war ein gut genährtes Tier. #6 
Meiner war bei 1,45m auch gute 24kg schwer.

Ich muß auch mal wieder los und den Wallern nachstellen.
Na und wie es zur Zeit ausschaut sind sie ja richtig in Fresslaune.


----------



## löti (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

@rob: danke fürs angebot - ich werde mal drauf zurückkommen, aber nicht dieses we.

@dorsch: mit der richtigen ausrüstung ist es schon geil so ein vieh zu drillen. man hat genügend reserven, und kann alles viel besser kontrollieren. einmal hat er so abgezogen, das er mir im nassen gras fast die beine weggezogen hat.

leider kann ich dort nicht zu oft fischen, da sich sonst die jahreskartenfischer aufregen. ich bin ja der sohn eines (von 6) pächtern und zahle nicht für's fischen. ausserdem dürfen die jahreskartenfischer nicht mit dem boot fischen und nachtfischen dürfen sie auch nur an 3 terminen im jahr. 

deshalb werde ich die welse im linzer hafen jagen - da sollen teile mit über 50kg rumschwimmen   :k


----------



## snipermng (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Entweder ich habe irgentwas nicht verstanden oder nicht richtig gelesen aber ist es da wirklich 11m tief und nur 80 cm vom Ufer entfernt `?


----------



## löti (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*



			
				snipermng schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder ich habe irgentwas nicht verstanden oder nicht richtig gelesen aber ist es da wirklich 11m tief und nur 80 cm vom Ufer entfernt `?



wo hast du das gelesen? ich hab noch mal in meinem bericht nachgelesen, da steht 11m tief und 80m vom ufer weg  ;+


----------



## snipermng (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

ich lese es mir nacher nochmal genauer durch  #6


----------



## MrBadGuy (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Hi Löti!
Gratuliere zu euren tollen Fängen,wenn ich fragen darf,wo habt ihr da gefischt?Suche nämlich schon seit längeren ein Gewässer wo ich mal ein Wochenende hinfahren kann um auf Wels zu fischen,weil bei mir in der Nähe gibt es nicht so viel und wenn dann fange ich nur kleine.(Größte 81cm)
Würd mich freuen wenn du mir weiterhelfen könntest.mfg Oli


----------



## löti (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

@mrbadguy: das ist ein see mit ca. 8ha - den hat eine fischerrunde gepachtet (6 leute inklusive meines vaters). es werden dort nur jahreskarten verkauft. die bestimmungen sind sehr streng - keine toten köfi's, kein nachtfischen. ausnahme: an 3 terminen im jahr darf man nachtfischen und dann auch einen toten köfi verwenden. ich fische dort nicht allzu oft, da sonst die jahreskartenfischer immer sudern. vor allem wenn ich nachtfischen gehe, oder mit dem boot rausfahre.
ich denke mal, eine jahreskarte wird sich für dich nicht auszahlen


----------



## MrBadGuy (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Danke für die Auskunft,naja schade.Eine Jahreskarte zahlt sich sicher nicht aus,weil der sicher weiter weg ist,naja kann man nichts machen.mfg Oli


----------



## HuchenAlex (22. August 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

Wennst dieses Jahr nochmal a Session angehst, laß es mich wissen @löti.. 
i bring näxtes Mal auch des Bier und a Grillerei mit  #g 

@rob host des erst jetzt gmerkt, zwecks "wilda Hund"  :q 

aber im ernst... des könnt i ma echt fast als "zweites Standbein" vorstellen, so a Fischerei.. im Sommer is mir fischereitechnisch gesehen immer a bisserl fad.. 

Is ja ganz nett, mal a paar schöne Forellen mit der Spinnrute zu fangen, oder mal a schöne Äsche mit der Fliege... aber so richtig Adrenalin kommt dabei halt selten auf   
Grad in so Jahren wie diesem, wo die Enns fast immer eingetrübt ist.. wennst nur an Wurm auf Grund legen kannst oder halt a bisserl schwimmerlst und wartest, bis ihn mal eine Forelle einsammelt, des is nix für mi...
najo, dafür hab i schon ca. 200 Bleikappen für Zöpfe gegossen, Drahtachsen vorgebogen, Haken geschliffen, über 100 Köfi - Systeme gebastelt, Schweinsschwartel abgezogen und zurechtgeschnitten usw.. jetzt wirds dann Zeit  #: 

hör eh schon auf zum sudern   

Grüße und Petri,
Alex


----------



## scarred (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Diese SMS-Mitteilung erreichte mein Handy heute um 15 Uhr 04!! #r   #r   #r
> Absender : löti !!  #6
> Meine besten Glückwünsche zu diesem Fang!! #g   #g   #g  #h
> 
> ...




welse haben keine schuppen


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (2. November 2004)

*AW: Waller mit 160cm Länge und ca.30 kg gefangen*

respekt, 160cm sind ja schon eine ganze Menge


----------

